# Windscreen help inside please.



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I have a problem, just started my car up at approximately 8 degress, and my VW golf windscreen inside was dripping with water, lots of condensation i believe, and the the rear was fully misted as well, no vision.

Any help on this one please, i dread to think how it would be at 4 degrees, i guess it would be iced up in that climate.

As i aware i don't have any leaks in the car.

Thanks for reading, and advice would be very appreciated, thankyou.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I thought i would move this up the page, so it gets seen....


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

You must have trapped moisture in the car somewhere, try the rear vents under the bumper they're quite common to block on vags.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Cheers bigmc, so i need to check the rear bumper vents, how can i do that, check wise, so i need to take the rear bumper off, or the front one, i'm not to sure how to go about this one.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Rear bumper, there's two vents behind it that are often blocked/clogged with road crap, either clean them or buy new.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Is that common problem on the golf mk4, i guess the car needs to be rumped up, but where should i look, at the exhaust side on the right underneath the bumper.

I was not aware the golf mk4 had rear vents underneath the rear bumper, what a silly place to place them if so.


----------



## eccie (Jun 7, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a problem, just started my car up at approximately 8 degress, and my VW golf windscreen inside was dripping with water, lots of condensation i believe, and the the rear was fully misted as well, no vision.
> 
> ...


Change the pollen filter - worked a treat on my MK5 GTI, they do two types, I went with the charcoal upgrade, its supposed to help filter out smells from the outside.

If its a MK5 golf its just under the glove box, two minute job


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah i have changed the pollen filter this year, its a golf mk4, brought a genuine from the dealers, i brought the grey charcoal one, i thought i would not have a problem this year, i have had the same problem last year.

Really just running out of options, its a pain in the backside....

My pollen filter is situated in the engine bay, on the right hand corner with screws, just above the airfilter element...

the golf mk5 seems a better position than the golf mk4.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Is that common problem on the golf mk4, i guess the car needs to be rumped up, but where should i look, at the exhaust side on the right underneath the bumper.
> 
> I was not aware the golf mk4 had rear vents underneath the rear bumper, what a silly place to place them if so.


Yes common fault on the mk4, as is the sunroof vent holes, rear washer pipe blowing off the jet and flooding the boot lid and the rear roof drains blocking.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Luckily i don't have a sunroof, but i remember last year my rear washer stopped working, and popped off, so when i jetted the rear headlining on the left was socked with water the the black clip came off, so left it, have not used the rear washer for over a year now, i assume the water would have evaporated with the summer we had, i positioned the car to the sun for 4 weeks purposely.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Jesus, i was not aware there were vents underneath the bumper on the side, what a stupid place to place them, thats going to be a mission and half doing that.

Thanks for the picture, many thanks....


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Stick one of these in the car over a weekend.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah i will check my rear wheel well, good point....

If its dry, then i assume i don't have a problem...


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Depends, it might only be enough water to soak the insulation around the inner body.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice one, bigmc, i will buy that and see how i get on, many thanks.

Was not aware they done a item like this on the market, but do they actually work in a car...


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes they draw moisture in, they're hygroscopic.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

If i take my rear splash guard off, will i have access to that filter... it will make my life alot easier.

Then just let air dry naturally, or place a hairdryer on it, to dry it....


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

If the vent is leaking it's usually the foam seal around the vent onto the bodywork.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I was thinking taking off the rear splash guard off, to access the vent, would that work.

On the golf mk4 is there only one vent on the rear, the right hand side, or theres two, one on the rear left and right....


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Not sure about the splash guard tbh but there is 2 vents, one either side.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Cheers, thanks for informing me they have two vents.

Would running my finger down the rear bumper valance where the vent is, have a indication if there is a leak, such as water on my fingers.

My rear washer fluid pipe did get undone, and have not replaced it, but have not used the rear washer for a long time.....


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I guess its just going to be a try and error on this one, just never can master it, its the cold spells thats doing it....


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Would running my finger down the rear bumper valance where the vent is, have a indication if there is a leak, such as water on my fingers.


Possibly, it's been a while since I did any work on a mk4.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I try it now, just need to get to the bottom of this one, i will inform yourself of the results because i am going to go out now and check, because you have been very helpful here....
I';m going look at the rear spare wheel department as well.

Bare with me...


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I checked the rear, and spare wheel department is clear of water, no water, i ran my fingers underneath the rear splashguards, and no trace of water, its not a proper way of checking, but could not find any water leak.

I opened my bonnet and i looked at the pollen filter cover, looks like the cover is not flush, so that properly could be the problem air drawing in, not to sure, plus with the rear washer jet not working, the clip will need replacing.... have to do these jobs on the car.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Any water around the pollen filter? Is there any under the rear seat squab?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I'll check it now, sorry about this bigmc, i will give the car a check buddie right now.

thanks for helping me out...


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I tryed the rear seats, the its dry, both ends.

Plus had a look at the pollen filter no water, but the plastic cover needs realigning, so will have do that tomorrow.

I ran my hand over the passenger mat, and was sticky, what happened was last year i placed a coke in the cup holder, and took the corner to quick, and the coke slipped out of the cup holder and the mat got drenched with coke.
But i had placed a goerge wet vac on the mat, but its still wet, this was done in summer.

i have to rewash the mat now in the garage, and place it in the airing cupboard during night, so its probably dry.


----------



## Baz xp800 (Feb 14, 2010)

Check your carpets front and back for dampness, common problem on mk4 golf and leon are the door seals. Lots of info on-line how to fix. I have had to do all the door seals on my leon, due to water ingress. Basically remove the door cards, undo bolts on metal panel, scrape old perished foam seal off and replace seal

As said before could be a poorly seated pollen filter, or rear wash hose come loose, both common problems.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Its going to be a try and error this one, its a pain now that the weather has turned colder.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Another common one is to the right of the throttle pedal, have a feel for water/dampness then trace back to the bulkhead grommets.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I will have a look at that one right now, i think its dry because i had to lift the bonnet leaver that side to check the pollen filter cover.

What i will do now, i will take the mat out, and rewash it now, with carpet shampoo and leave it the airing department in home to dry fully, see if this works....

Thanks for the help, you know your VW'S very well.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

My wife's Mk4 golf had the gutters blocked from the scuttle panel which caused the passenger foot well to get damp, causing terrible condensation on the windscreen


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Guys, just wanted to say a massive big thankyou for the support and help.

I've checked the front throttle peddle and its all dry, what i did do yesterday at home at night, was get the passenger mat out, and shampoo it, and left it dry at home, see if that makes any difference.
Theres no sign of water in the car, plus today i opened the pollen filter cover, to check the condition, if it was covered in water, but none.

I guess its going to be an try and error on this one, just hope i get there with this one...


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Check your re - circulation flap isnt stuck shut mate, also check the seals on the rear lights.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

ROMEYR32 said:


> Check your re - circulation flap isnt stuck shut mate, also check the seals on the rear lights.


Thanks for pointing that out, my air re circulation does not work on the car for some reason, how can i check for the air re circulation flap, is it in the pollen filter place on the right hand side on a golf mk4.

This could be the issue.


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

It's behind the glove box mate easy to remove it


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Excellent, do i need to strip the glovebox apart to get to it, what side is it on...

I have been googling this, and it shows the golf mk5 has its pollen filter in the glovebox.

This cars a golf mk4, so would i need to dismantle the glovebox on the car.

Sorry to ask these questions, its just if its a quick fix then i might be heading in the right direction on this one.

Many thanks.


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

There's a black plastic cover at the rear of the GB which slides to remove. The pollen filter is right there....


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

DesertDog said:


> There's a black plastic cover at the rear of the GB which slides to remove. The pollen filter is right there....


Yeah i know where the pollen filter is its in the engine bay ate the right hand side, its just i need an indication where the air re circulation flap is on the golf mk4, its stated on here its in the glovebox...


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

DesertDog said:


> There's a black plastic cover at the rear of the GB which slides to remove. The pollen filter is right there....


Is that for the golf mk4 or golf mk5 models...


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Think the recirc flap is under the pollen filter??


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi thanks for supporting me on this one, many thanks..

so i need to take the pollen filter off, which i know its a pain to remove and replace on a golf mk4.

So i need to lift the bonnet, right hand side of the engine bay, underneath the windscreen, unscrew the 4 screws, take the pollen filter out, and the flap should be underneath, then test it without the pollen filter, turn engine on place air recirculation mode and lift the flap then, should work...

I'll try this, but i am nervous taking the pollen filter out on this one, i might leave it, i need the bottle to do it.......


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes do it like that, you'll be fine and you'll never learn unless you try.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks bigmc, you have been a great support to me on this one, many thanks, i appreciate this to a massive level.

Have a great weekend from myself.

Speaksoon :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

:thumb: Keep us posted.


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Does your mk4 have a sunroof?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

No sunroof according to post #10


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

:wall:


----------



## Baz xp800 (Feb 14, 2010)

It not the pollen filter that gets wet, it's the plastic/rubber cover infront of the filter that doesn't seat properly, letting water run under the filter into the car.

The check for leaking door seals is after it's been raining, open the door, you will see water on the plastic sill trim, or a small bead of water running down the carpet , from the trim into the footwell. Run your fingers along the underside of the doorcards while pulling at the door pockets slightly, if you feel any wetness , the seals will need replaced.


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Baz xp800 said:


> It not the pollen filter that gets wet, it's the plastic/rubber cover infront of the filter that doesn't seat properly, letting water run under the filter into the car.
> 
> The check for leaking door seals is after it's been raining, open the door, you will see water on the plastic sill trim, or a small bead of water running down the carpet , from the trim into the footwell. Run your fingers along the underside of the doorcards while pulling at the door pockets slightly, if you feel any wetness , the seals will need replaced.


His carpets are dry mate


----------

